# Wrapped up Jan. Kid pics!



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Didn't go quit as well as I wished. Came out to find out Dixie had kidded peeked in to see three dead kids, my heart sank, not so bad when I saw a live kid in the corner. They were all does. The survivor has needed some extra tlc and is being bottle raised, I think her mom may have accidently bit her on the ear and I think she may lose part of it! Anyway here she is (pic taken the day she was born)!
















The next morning twins! One boy and one girl, beautiful healthy kids!
boy,








girl,








And finally this morning, Quads, sadly one little buckskin buckling was stillborn, but the other three, two boys and one girl, and doing great!
girl,








boys,









And random pics,
biggest boy, and littlest boy








Family,








Big boy wants to join the family,

















Just wanted to share! I've never lost a newborn kid before, and to lose 4 in three days was pretty rough, but I am very happy for the ones that are still here!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awwwwe I love those chocolate ones!
So sorry to hear about your losses- thats tough, and it does happen to everyone at some point along the way- but it looks like you've got LOTS of babies to enjoy too!

IO's doeling looks like she's got moonspots- does she?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You really did get hit with the kidding storm! Beautiful kids and wow, the little b/w doeling really stands out amongst the chocolate and gold kids...so sorry you had so many lost, enjoy the little ones you have all you can, they grow so quickly.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

OMGosh!!!!! Adorable, congrats!  I'm sorry for the losses though.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

OMG those things are adorable!!! I'm waiting until designer goats catch on...they are just freakin cute!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Just downright adorable! Makes me anxious for my babies - and they're not due until April!  

Congratulations :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on all your beautiful babies....  

Sorry about your loses...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Wow lots of kids!
big size differences too


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the kiddos -- what a baby boom! so sorry about the lost kids :hug:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone! I'm pretty happy with them!

That's just the light streaming through, no moon spots. Don't tell the others, but I think that little black and white girl is my favorite! Here are a few more pics of her,

























They're all pretty cute though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they always look all legs at first.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Don't tell the others, but I think that little black and white girl is my favorite!


 LOL...I won't tell... :ROFL: She is a cutie... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

They are all absolutely gorgeous. As I am scrolling down I am saying out loud "Awh", "Oh", and so forth. My husband is saying...."what? What are you looking at?" Then the "Oh no....you are not buying any more are you?" HeHe


----------

